# الست و النت



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2015)

*هل يُعتبر النت مشكلة بالنسبة للست ؟؟

أم أنه مشكلة على البيت ؟؟

حادخل فى الموضوع على طول 

و أنا بنتابع أحد الفنانين على الفيس بوك 

و إسمه : محسن أبو العزم

رسم هذه الصورة 







لينك الصورة على الفيس

و الصورة ديه كمان 






لينك الصورة على الفيس

الصورتين واضحين جدا 

إهمال شديييييييييييييد فى الاعمال المنزلية 

و فى نفس الوقت قاعدة عل النت 

___________________

هل ما زال فيه قاعدة عائلية زى كدة ؟؟












عايزين نتكلموا فى الموضوع دا 





و السؤال للسيدات أو للآنسات : هل وقت النت أثر على حياتك و إلتزاماتك ؟؟


و السؤال للرجال : هل وجود النت فى البيت أثر على زيجتك ؟؟ يعنى مثلا جيت فى يوم و لاقيت الأكل شاط ؟؟  هل قررت مرة إنك تفصل النت من البيت بسبب قاعدة مراتك الكتير عل النت ؟؟؟


عايزين رررررغى

:2::2::2:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2015)

موضوع حلو ، بصي انا الانترنت عمره ما كان مشكله بالنسبالي ، لان الفيس بوك مليش فيه ، وباقي الحاجات اللي بتابعها زي مواقع الأخبار وكده بقدر أسيطر علي نفسي فيها ، لكن بردو في نفس الوقت اقدر اعرف من خلال تجربتي مع الانترنت ليه الواحد ممكن يلجأ ليه 
انا بلجا للإنترنت ساعات هروبا من الواقع ، بسبب إحباطات الواقع الكبيرة ، اروح جايبه اي موضوع ولا اي برنامج واتفرج عليه ، انا من وجهه نظري ان الستات بالذات اللي مدمنين الانترنت بيهربو بيه من الواقع 
واللي خلاني احس كده أني مره قريت واحدة كاتبه حاجة بالمضمون ده ، ان ليه الرجاله مستغربين ان الستات بيقضو وقت طويل علي الفيس بوك ، فهي بتحلل وبتقول انها مثلا لما تلبس فستان حلو ولا تعمل أكله حلوة وتلاقي جوزها مش بينطق زي ابوالهول تروح تعمل sharing علي الفيس بوك هتلاقي الف مين يعلق ويشجعها ويقولها كلام حلو 
المهم ديه كانت وجهة نظر ، لكن مقدرش أعممها 
ممكن يكون مجرد ادمان ، لان فيه شخصيات عندها ميول للإدمان اكتر من غيرها وإدمانها بيكون ليه أشكال كتير زي ادمان القهوة والشاي ، ادمان الاكل ، او ادمان الانترنت 
لكن انا شايفه زي ماقولت في الاول انه هروب من الواقع لعالم تاني ، ممكن أكون فيه حد تاني غير الحقيقي ، يعني ابين دائماً أني مبسوطة وفرحانة وبتفسح وبنزل صور وانا في منتهي الشياكة ، حاجة عكس الواقع اللي انا فيه 
وبعدين لو راجل لقي مراته مدمنة بشكل رهيب ، بدل ما يتخانق ويجعر علي الاكل اللي شاط كأنها الخدمة بتاعته ، يشوف المشكله فين ويتناقش مع مراته ، لان اي نوع من انواع الادمان ليه سبب واصل ولازم نشوف السبب علشان نحل المشكلة وحاجة كمان ، المرأة العاملة مش هيكون عندها المشكلة ديه ، لان مش هيكون فيها دماغ ولا وقت تعمل كده ، قعدة البيت ممله جدا جدا ، وان الواحدة تبقا اللي بتبات فيه بتصبح فيه وتعقد تكلم الحيطان لغاية ما جوزها وأولادها يرجعو ديه تجيب مليون اكتئاب وإدمان ، انا بشوف ان شغل الست وخروجها بره البيت صحي جدا ليها ولأسرتها


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2015)

متفق مع كلام روز

النت منفذ ربة الأسرة الوحيد، هو يخرج النهار كاملاً يحتك بالآخرين ويتفاعل وينفّس عن الضغط، بينما هي تجلس طوال الوقت بالبيت ...


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2015)

اعتقد الكلام مبالغ فيه، لأن اعرف سيدات وبنات متزوجين حديثاً بيقعدوا على النت ومش اهملوا البيت على الإطلاق، وعموماً كل شيء لو مشي بنظام كل حاجة هاتبقى تمام... ههههههههههههه ده كمان فيه متزوجين بيعاكسوا بعض على الفيس، هو من الشغل وهي من البيت... هما اصدقاء  غاليين عندي جداً بس بصراحة هما الاتنين فقر، وشغالين مقالب في بعض كل يوم، ولما خلفوا كمان تحسي أن بيتهم عامل زي أفلام الكاوبوي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حتى على النت ... ما عولينا...

طبعاً ربما يوجد سيدات أو رجال أو الاتنين مع بعض بيهملوا حياتهم تماماً بسبب النت.. ولو اني عن نفسي مش شوفت ده خالص إلى الآن فمش عارف ان كان صح فعلاً ولا الكلام فيه مبالغة !!!!
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

*



			هل وقت النت أثر على حياتك و إلتزاماتك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا مأثرش 
لاني مابحبش حاجه تتحكم فيا
بحب انا اللي اتحكم في الحاجه
وطالما انا اللي بتحكم
يبقا اكيد هاعرف انظم وقتي كويس
واشوف ايه اللي المفروض يتعمل , واعمله
وبعدين اقعد عالنت براحتي
استفاد من معلومات ماشي
اطمن علي اصدقائي ماشي
العب كاندي كراش وماله
اشوف وصفات للاكل جديده ميضرش*





موضوع جميل جدا ياايرو :*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مارس 2015)

موضوع قوى يا ايرو 
ست البيت اعتقد صعب يأثر على بيتها لأن عندها التزامات 
واولاد وزوج وعايزين اكل وغسيل ومكواه 
ولو الاكل ملحه بس زاد محدش بيرحمك لا هو ولا اولاده 

وانا بقى بقعد على المنتدى ومنتدى تانى وبس 
وماليش فى الفيس اوى 
وجوزى بقى هتلر اول ما يدخل بنقفل كل الاجهزه تلفزيونات على تليفونات على كمبيوترات واوقات بنطفى التكييف هههههههه
على فكره ده نظام وهو بيحب يقعد فى هدوء وده حقه 
تعب طول النهار وكمان بيته يدخل يبقى مش مرتاح فيه 
بس زى ما قالت روز بنحاول نتنفس من الحبسه طول النهار 
وبعد ما خلص اللى ورايا بقعد لوحدى 
فالنت بيخلى الوقت يعدى بسرعه

موضوع جامد ايرو زيك حبيبتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

*النبى مواضيعك جامدة دايما 
وجيتى فى ملعبى
برصى يا ستى برصيتى 
تقدرى تقولى عليا من الناس اللى بتقعد ع النت كتير 
اغلب الوقت ع الفيس 
بس ايه بقى اقوم مثلا افتح من الفون ابص بصة واقوم بقى اخلص اللى ورايا الاول 
والنت مفتوح ع الفون عاتى خالص 
جاتلى رسالة ارد وساعات انفض عشان اخلص الاول 
او ادخل اكتب كلمة وامشى تانى وهلم جرجر 
بم ان ايهاب شغله اغلبية اليوم برة 
فانا مش عليا قيود فى الموضوع ده 
بس انا مش بستمتع من القعدة ع النت الا لما اخلص اللى ورايا الاول خالص 
وبعدين اقوم عاملة كوباية نسكافيه متين كده 
وبعدين اروح فاتحة من اللاب بقى 
اوقات اما ببقى بتابع حدث مهم مثلا زى احداث ليبيا 
كنت طول الوقت ماسكة الفون حتى وانا فى المطبخ 
وحتى وايهاب هنا لحد ماهو قالى طب ايه مش هتسيبى الفون ده 
قولتله احنا مش بنلعب انا بتابع الاخبار المهمة وبشوف الاراء كلها 
هو عارفنى مجنونة وهو غلبان فاسبنى الصراحة 
حتى لو زعل شوية كده بكلمة بينسى ههههه 
فانا بستغل الفرص بقى 
غير كده مش بفتح وهو موجود غير لما اكون متخانقة انا وهو 
هو بيقعد قدام التليفزيون وانا بفتح النت 
وكلامنا يبقى بالاشارات هههههههههههههه 
عاوز شاى مثلا يشاورلى وانا اقوم اعمله واحطها جنبه وخلاص 
بس النت عمره ما خدنى من بيتى ولا مثلا سبت الدنيا تضرب تقلب وقعدت عليه 
لكن اوقات كتير بقعد عليه هروب من الواقع زى ما قالت روز ده فعلا حقيقة 
كانت معكم رورو من قلب الحدث *​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> موضوع قوى يا ايرو
> ست البيت اعتقد صعب يأثر على بيتها لأن عندها التزامات
> واولاد وزوج وعايزين اكل وغسيل ومكواه
> ولو الاكل ملحه بس زاد محدش بيرحمك لا هو ولا اولاده
> ...



طبعا انا مش بتدخل في حياتك   بس إنتي كمان تعبانه طول اليوم ، علي فكرة إنتي بتتعبي اكتر منه ، إنتي صحيح قاعدة في البيت ، بس إنتي شغالة 24 ساعة بلا توقف من طلباته وطلبات العيال ، هو بيروح الشغل 8او 10 ساعات وبعدين يرجع يأكل ويتفرج علي التلفزيون وينام 
مش قصدي حاجة طبعا ، بس بحس اننا احنا الستات الشرقيين فاهمين ان الراجل ضيف شرف في البيت ، لازم كل حاجة تبقا مهيئة لاستقبال وإسعاد وراحة ضيف الشرف اللي راجع من الشغل ، مدلعينهم اوي احنا كده :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

> طبعا انا مش  بتدخل في حياتك   بس إنتي كمان تعبانه طول اليوم ، علي فكرة إنتي بتتعبي  اكتر منه ، إنتي صحيح قاعدة في البيت ، بس إنتي شغالة 24 ساعة بلا توقف من  طلباته وطلبات العيال ، هو بيروح الشغل 8او 10 ساعات وبعدين يرجع يأكل  ويتفرج علي التلفزيون وينام


*اسمحيلي لاول مره اختشلف معاكي ياروز**:fun_lol:*
*لان مفيش اي وجهه مقارنه بين تعب الست في بيتها وتعب الراجل في شغله
واياً كان شغله
لان الست مهما عملت في بيتها
مش هتتعب لان سعادتها مابتكملش غير وهي مخليه بيتها  احسن بيت وجوزها واولادها احسن ناس
يعني ماينفعش نقول علي السعادة تعب**





اه انا مش عندي بيت ولا جوز ولا اولاد
بس بقولك كده
من خلال اللي كنت بشوف ماما بتعمله في البيت
واد ايه هي كانت عايزة تريح بابا وتريحنا علي حساب نفسها
ومكانتش بتحس بأي تعب ابدا بالعكس كانت دايما في سعادة
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اسمحيلي لاول مره اختشلف معاكي ياروز**:fun_lol:*
> *لا مفيش اي وجهه مقارنه بين تعب الست في بيتها وتعب الراجل في شغله
> واي كان شغله
> لان الست مهما عملت في بيتها
> ...



هههههه إنتي متجوزة ياواثقة؟ مفتكرش لما تتجوزي وتشوفي الاطباق اللي عايزة غسيل مبتخلصش ، والتنظيف الممل ، والغسيل اللي يقرف ، والعيال لو صغيرين شابطين وماسكين في ديلك ، والزن والعياط والاكل والحاجات اللي بتحصل كلها في نفس الوقت ، انك بعد ده كله هتقولي كده، انا عندي أني اشتغل بره البيت ونقسم شغل البيت سوا ، ولا أني اقعد ال 24ساعة شغالة زي التور في الساقية 
الكلام بتاع السعادة ده كلام بيقولوه في الأفلام لكنهم مش بيقولوا الواقع كله 
بزمتك آيه السعادة في غسيل المواعين؟ ، آيه السعادة في الكنس والمسح وقطم الوسط؟ معلش انا بحس كلام اللي بيقولوه البنات ده لبعض هو ما الا underestimating لشغل الست اللي مبيخلصش في البيت وده اللي بيخلي الراجل لما يرجع من الشغل يقول لمراته يعني  أنتي قاعده تعملي آيه يعني طول النهار؟ اهي الكلمة ديه بقا لوحدها بتجيب انهيار عصبي 
انصحك تشوفي تجارب علي ال YouTube لرجاله قرروا يقعدو في البيت لمدة يوم واحد يعملو شغل البيت ويشوفو العيال ، وشوفي رأيهم آيه بعد كده ، هتلاقي ان كلهم بيقولو الشغل ارحم 100 مرة من شغل البيت 
طبعا سعادتك باولادك وحبك ليهم أكيد موجود ، لكن ده لا ينفي التعب والإرهاق والهده والشغل اللي مَش بيخلص ، اسألي اي ست بيت كده علي ركبها ولا ضهرها عامل ازاي؟ شوفي مامتك وأمهاتنا كلنا بيشتكو ليل نهار من ضهرهم ورجلهم ليه؟ 
حبيبتي انا مش عايزة اخد الموضوع بعيد عن مساره لكن احنا الستات في هذه الحياة وبالأخص في الشرق التعيس علي رأي اللبنانين ماكلين هوا 
واخدين علي دماغنا بالجامد يعني 
It's so hard to be a woman


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

> هههههه إنتي متجوزة ياواثقة؟


اهو انا عدلت مشاركتي عشان عارفاكي هتسأليني السؤال ده
بس انتي اقتبستيها قبل مااعدلها ههههههه

بصي انا عايزة اقولك اخر كلمتيين ومن وجهه نظري مش اكتر
ان لو الست جوزها* بيحبها وحنيين *عليها
ممكن تشتغل ليل ونهار في البيت ومش هتحس بأي تعب
وهو كمان لو هي بتحبه وحنينه عليه لو كان بيشتغل
سوري يعني في ساقيه برضو مش هيتعب
لان الحب والحنية بيمحو اي تعب
وانا مش بقول كلام وخلاص لاني مش في قلب الحدث 
ولكن انا بقول من خلال تجارب اخواتي ال 3 المتجوزيين
بسم الصليب عليهم ربنا يديم عليهم السعاده

وسوري ياايرو لو خرجنا عن مسار الموضوع 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهو انا عدلت مشاركتي عشان عارفاكي هتسأليني السؤال ده
> بس انتي اقتبستيها قبل مااعدلها ههههههه
> 
> بصي انا عايزة اقولك اخر كلمتيين ومن وجهه نظري مش اكتر
> ...


 
هههههه وانا كمان هقول اخر تعليق في النقطة ديه ، أخواتك آه سعداء في المجمل ، لكن السعادة لا تنفي التعب والإرهاق أبدا أبدا، الست بتفرح لما بتجيب مولود جديد ، لكن هل ده معناه انها محستش بالم الولادة ، مفيش حاجة في الحياة اسمها السعادة تخليكي متحسيش بالتعب ، طبعا لو إنتي تعيسة في حياتك التعب هيكون مضاعف ، لانه مش هيكون جسدي بس ، لكن نفسي كمان ، لكن حتي وانتي سعيدة بردو جسمك بيتعب وأوقات كمان مفسينك بتتعب وبتزهي من التكرار كل يوم ومن المسئولية اللي مش بتنتهي ،معلش الكلام اللي بتقوليه ده كنّت بسمعه في الأفلام ، ملوش اي علاقة بالواقع حاجة اخيرة اذا إنتي بتقولي ان الست مش هتحس بالتعب بما انها سعيدة لانها بتعمل كده علشان اسرتها 
تمام يبقا هو كمان مش مفروض يحس بالتعب لانه بيشتغل علشان أسرته وميصدعوناش كل شويه عن قد آيه هما بيتعبو في الشغل وعايزين يرجعو يلاقى البيت فندق 
انا مش فاهمه أصلا آيه المشكله لما يرجع يوم ولا اتنين في الأسبوع يلاقي الاكل اتحرق ،ولا البيت مش نضيف ، من حقه يزعل لو جايب خدامه فليبينيه بيدفعلها فلوس ، يبقا من حقه ياخد شغل بالفلوس اللي بيدفعها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه وانا كمان هقول اخر تعليق في النقطة ديه ، أخواتك آه سعداء في المجمل ، لكن السعادة لا تنفي التعب والإرهاق أبدا أبدا، الست بتفرح لما بتجيب مولود جديد ، لكن هل ده معناه انها محستش بالم الولادة ، مفيش حاجة في الحياة اسمها السعادة تخليكي متحسيش بالتعب ، طبعا لو إنتي تعيسة في حياتك التعب هيكون مضاعف ، لانه مش هيكون جسدي بس ، لكن نفسي كمان ، لكن حتي وانتي سعيدة بردو جسمك بيتعب وأوقات كمان مفسينك بتتعب وبتزهي من التكرار كل يوم ومن المسئولية اللي مش بتنتهي ،معلش الكلام اللي بتقوليه ده كنّت بسمعه في الأفلام ، ملوش اي علاقة بالواقع


التعب بيكون وقتي ياروزتي
يعني مثلا وزي ماذكرتي تعب الالام الولاده تعب وقتي
وبعد كده الام بتعيش في سعاده 
في كل نظرة بتنظرها لطفلها ده

وغلاوتك عندي الكلام اللي بقوله مش كلام افلام
ولو انا مشوفتش ناس عايشينه في الواقع مكنتش قولته اصلا ولكن زي ماسبق وقولت هي "وجهات نظر ":love34:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2015)

يعطع النت على النتيييت على الى اتنتتو عليه 
 هههههههههههه
 عمتا انا اعتقد ان الصور طبعا مبالغ فيها--
بس عمتا مننكرش اكيد فيه ناس لو نسى نفسهم ممكن يهملوا فى واجبات تانيا---
يعنى الموضوع عايز ضبت النفس فى كل شىء--
 و الكلام للرجاله كمان مش بس السيدات ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مارس 2015)

النت بالنسبة لى مهم جدا
لانه هو كنيستى الوحيدة التى اذهب
اليها كل يوم واحيانا اقراء فى الكتاب المقدس
واتابع الاخبار


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> طبعا انا مش بتدخل في حياتك   بس إنتي كمان تعبانه طول اليوم ، علي فكرة إنتي بتتعبي اكتر منه ، إنتي صحيح قاعدة في البيت ، بس إنتي شغالة 24 ساعة بلا توقف من طلباته وطلبات العيال ، هو بيروح الشغل 8او 10 ساعات وبعدين يرجع يأكل ويتفرج علي التلفزيون وينام
> مش قصدي حاجة طبعا ، بس بحس اننا احنا الستات الشرقيين فاهمين ان الراجل ضيف شرف في البيت ، لازم كل حاجة تبقا مهيئة لاستقبال وإسعاد وراحة ضيف الشرف اللي راجع من الشغل ، مدلعينهم اوي احنا كده :fun_lol:



ههههههههه 
اولا ادخلى براحتك ولا يهمك روز 
ثانيا جوزى فعلا ضيف شرف يجى الساعه تلاته ويخرج خمسه ويرجع الساعه اتنين الصبح ويخرج الساعه سبعه ويوميا على هذا الحال وهو اللى بيجيب طلبات البيت كلها 
ومش بيتفرج على التلفزيون نهائى ولا بيدخل على النت 
كبيره يلعب على الفيس وبس والفيس واحد بتاعنا احنا الاتنين 
وبصراحه جوزى يستاهل شخصيه مباركه جميله عمره ما زعلنى ولا سمح لحد انه يزعلنى يبقى احطه فى عينيه
ربنا يكرمك بواحد زيه بالظبط  انت وواثقه هتحسى اى حاجه هتهون علشان خاطره 

فيه مقال قريته استنى هنزلهولك فى موضوع تانى علشان ايرو متزعلش نفس كلامك تقريبا ومعرفش مين اللى كتبه على فكره


----------



## انت مهم (12 مارس 2015)

لو استعملناه كويس يبقى مفيش مشكله ان كان للرجال او الستات.
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> موضوع حلو ، بصي انا الانترنت عمره ما كان مشكله بالنسبالي ، لان الفيس بوك مليش فيه ، وباقي الحاجات اللي بتابعها زي مواقع الأخبار وكده بقدر أسيطر علي نفسي فيها ، لكن بردو في نفس الوقت اقدر اعرف من خلال تجربتي مع الانترنت ليه الواحد ممكن يلجأ ليه
> انا بلجا للإنترنت ساعات هروبا من الواقع ، بسبب إحباطات الواقع الكبيرة ، اروح جايبه اي موضوع ولا اي برنامج واتفرج عليه ، انا من وجهه نظري ان الستات بالذات اللي مدمنين الانترنت بيهربو بيه من الواقع
> واللي خلاني احس كده أني مره قريت واحدة كاتبه حاجة بالمضمون ده ، ان ليه الرجاله مستغربين ان الستات بيقضو وقت طويل علي الفيس بوك ، فهي بتحلل وبتقول انها مثلا لما تلبس فستان حلو ولا تعمل أكله حلوة وتلاقي جوزها مش بينطق زي ابوالهول تروح تعمل sharing علي الفيس بوك هتلاقي الف مين يعلق ويشجعها ويقولها كلام حلو
> المهم ديه كانت وجهة نظر ، لكن مقدرش أعممها
> ...



*هو فعلا ممكن يكون تنفيث لربة الأسرة 

بس هل يا ترى بيأتر على إلتزامتها و لا لأة ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

تيمو قال:


> متفق مع كلام روز
> 
> النت منفذ ربة الأسرة الوحيد، هو يخرج النهار كاملاً يحتك بالآخرين ويتفاعل وينفّس عن الضغط، بينما هي تجلس طوال الوقت بالبيت ...



*على فكرة شغل البيت إبن لاذينة و ما بيخلصش

خاصة لو ليها مزاج تعمل مربات و محشيات و مخللات

إنسى 


اليوم ضااااااااااااااااع يا ولدى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> اعتقد الكلام مبالغ فيه، لأن اعرف سيدات وبنات متزوجين حديثاً بيقعدوا على النت ومش اهملوا البيت على الإطلاق، وعموماً كل شيء لو مشي بنظام كل حاجة هاتبقى تمام... ههههههههههههه ده كمان فيه متزوجين بيعاكسوا بعض على الفيس، هو من الشغل وهي من البيت... هما اصدقاء  غاليين عندي جداً بس بصراحة هما الاتنين فقر، وشغالين مقالب في بعض كل يوم، ولما خلفوا كمان تحسي أن بيتهم عامل زي أفلام الكاوبوي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حتى على النت ... ما عولينا...
> 
> طبعاً ربما يوجد سيدات أو رجال أو الاتنين مع بعض بيهملوا حياتهم تماماً بسبب النت.. ولو اني عن نفسي مش شوفت ده خالص إلى الآن فمش عارف ان كان صح فعلاً ولا الكلام فيه مبالغة !!!!
> ​



*أكيد كلامى صح 

هو إمتى قولت حاجة غلط ؟؟:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> لا مأثرش
> لاني مابحبش حاجه تتحكم فيا
> بحب انا اللي اتحكم في الحاجه
> ...



*هو دا الشغل و لا بلاش 

بنات جدعان :love45:

​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

على فكرة بقى انا شايف الصور بوجهة نظر تانية
انها فى عز لخمة شغل البيت
ماهى لبسة مريلة المطبخ اية وشايلة السجاد والكراسى برضة بتخطف شوية وقت تتابع الفيس بتاعها
يعنى عاوز يقول  النت  خلى الواحد لو وراة اية برضة يكون ضمن حسابة ووقتة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> موضوع قوى يا ايرو
> ست البيت اعتقد صعب يأثر على بيتها لأن عندها التزامات
> واولاد وزوج وعايزين اكل وغسيل ومكواه
> ولو الاكل ملحه بس زاد محدش بيرحمك لا هو ولا اولاده
> ...



*أيوة أنا فاكرة يوم ما قولتى لى 

الفيس دا ليا أنا و جوزى 

و هو ناو فاتحه من الموبايل 

أيوة أيوة 

لما قولتلك : يعنى إحنا متراقبين ؟؟:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى مواضيعك جامدة دايما
> وجيتى فى ملعبى
> برصى يا ستى برصيتى
> تقدرى تقولى عليا من الناس اللى بتقعد ع النت كتير
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6:​
*طب من غير فضايح طيب​*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعطع النت على النتيييت على الى اتنتتو عليه
> هههههههههههه
> عمتا انا اعتقد ان الصور طبعا مبالغ فيها--
> بس عمتا مننكرش اكيد فيه ناس لو نسى نفسهم ممكن يهملوا فى واجبات تانيا---
> ...



*أيوة طبعا 

و الرجالة كمان ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> النت بالنسبة لى مهم جدا
> لانه هو كنيستى الوحيدة التى اذهب
> اليها كل يوم واحيانا اقراء فى الكتاب المقدس
> واتابع الاخبار



*ربنا معاك ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> لو استعملناه كويس يبقى مفيش مشكله ان كان للرجال او الستات.
> شكرا على الموضوع



*كلام مظبوط​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> على فكرة بقى انا شايف الصور بوجهة نظر تانية
> انها فى عز لخمة شغل البيت
> ماهى لبسة مريلة المطبخ اية وشايلة السجاد والكراسى برضة بتخطف شوية وقت تتابع الفيس بتاعها
> يعنى عاوز يقول  النت  خلى الواحد لو وراة اية برضة يكون ضمن حسابة ووقتة



و*إيه يعنى السر في كدة 

وحمة يعنى ؟؟​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> و*إيه يعنى السر في كدة
> 
> وحمة يعنى ؟؟​*


السر  شويبس
اية وحمة دى بقى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> السر  شويبس
> اية وحمة دى بقى



*يعنى الست لما بتتوحم ( و هى حامل ) 

الل بتطلبه لازم يجيلها لاحسن تطلع اللى بتتوحم عليه فى وش البيبى​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى الست لما بتتوحم ( و هى حامل )
> 
> الل بتطلبه لازم يجيلها لاحسن تطلع اللى بتتوحم عليه فى وش البيبى​*


ايوة وضحى كدة
قال وحمة قال هههه
النت بقى اصعب من الوحم وحياتك
لما بيتقطع كان النور قطع مع المية ههههه


----------



## وردة من ذهب (12 مارس 2015)

*و السؤال للسيدات أو لﻶ‌نسات : هل وقت النت أثر على حياتك و إلتزاماتك ؟؟

لا ما اثر على حياتي كوني لساتني مو متزوجه وما بستخدموو الا بوئت الفراغ 
موضووع جميل جدا تحياتي ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​
> *طب من غير فضايح طيب​*
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​


ﻻ اتا حقانية واحب الحق 
:new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2015)

انا هتكلم على مرتين 
اول مرة من الشغل والتانيه هتبقى من البيت 
لان التجربه حصلت فى الشغل وفى البيت 
 اول حاجة فى الشغل 
عندنا office Boy المفروض مهام وظيفته تتلخص فى النضافة وعمل المشاريب 
فطبعا لانه اغلب اليوم بيبقي فاضى وكان عندنا كمبيوتر فاضى على مكتب ما فالمدير سمحله يقعد على الكمبيوتر يتعلمله حاجه 
ومن ساعه هذا القرار المشئوم 
المكتب كله هباب وقطران وطين 
النضافه فى اضيق الحدود 
الكوبيات مش نضيفه ولا المكاتب ولا الارضيات ولا الحمامات ولا حاجة ابدا
بقي كل اللى يشغله الفيس وشات مش عارف ايه كدة اللى بيخش عليه يحاول يكلم بنات رغم انه متجوز وعنده 3عيال  وطبعا ربنا بيكرمه وبيحتاج يتكلم فى التليفون كتير 
وصل درجة الاهمال انه بقي يدى للبنات تليفون المكتب علشان يكلموه على الارضى 
يعنى مش بس اهمل فى شغله ده اهمل فى شغله وفى حق بيته ومراته وعياله بسبب ام النت 

دى التجربة السلبية فى الشغل 
استنونى مع التجربة البيتوتيه قريبا


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> اولا ادخلى براحتك ولا يهمك روز
> ثانيا جوزى فعلا ضيف شرف يجى الساعه تلاته ويخرج خمسه ويرجع الساعه اتنين الصبح ويخرج الساعه سبعه ويوميا على هذا الحال وهو اللى بيجيب طلبات البيت كلها
> ومش بيتفرج على التلفزيون نهائى ولا بيدخل على النت
> ...



هههههه ماشي ، اذا كان كده ماشي، انا معرفش حياتك ايه ، بس بما انه شغال ليل نهار ده وضع تاني غير اللي انا كنّت بتكلم فيه ، فيه رجالة بترجع بعد الضهر مبتعملش حاجة غير تاكل وتشرب الشاي وتنام ، دول اللي بتكلم عليهم 
ربنا يسعدكو انتو الاتنين وعلي فكرة انا عارفه ومجربه ان الحب ممكن يخليكي تعملي اي حاجة علشان اللي بتحبيه ، انا فاهمه كلامك كويس ، بس بجد لو مفيش تقدير ومساعده مش بتقدري تكملي 
ميرسي علي الدعوة بس خليها لواثقة بس ، لان انا خلاص ربنا كرمني :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو فعلا ممكن يكون تنفيث لربة الأسرة
> 
> بس هل يا ترى بيأتر على إلتزامتها و لا لأة ؟؟​*



علي حسب الشخص ، لو شخص عنده احساس بالمسئولية مفيش حاجة هتشغله عن اللي ورآه ، يعني مش ممكن واحد مثلا مش هيروح الشغل علشان يتفرج علي التلفزيون ، لكن بقا لو فيه مشكلة او الموضوع قلب لإدمان ، ديه بقا حاجة تاني 
لكن الأشخاص العاديين مفتكرش ، يعني أكيد كل واحد وواحدة عارف هو ورآه ايه وانه مش هيتعمل لو هو معملهوش


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2015)

هههههههه ربنا يسعدكم
 ويارب يا واثقه يارب يارب 
يكرمك بواحد زى جوزى بالظبط واحسن منه كمان 
(بس مش هتلاقى احسن):new6:

المقال اللى قولتلك عليه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3691960#post3691960


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

> وبصراحه جوزى يستاهل شخصيه مباركه جميله عمره ما زعلنى ولا سمح لحد انه يزعلنى يبقى احطه فى عينيه


ربنا  يفرحك دايما 
بس سؤال هنا ماريا
جوزك بيطلع 7 الصبح ويرجع تلاتة
عقبال ميتغدى ويريح شوية تكون خمسة جات يطلع ويرجع 2 اتنين بليل
السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال هنااااااااااااااا
هيلحق يزعلك امتى:thnk0001: هههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا  يفرحك دايما
> بس سؤال هنا ماريا
> جوزك بيطلع 7 الصبح ويرجع تلاتة
> عقبال ميتغدى ويريح شوية تكون خمسة جات يطلع ويرجع 2 اتنين بليل
> ...




اقصد فى الاعياد لانه معندوش 
اجازه لا جمعه ولا حد 
بس للامانه حصلت له حادثه بالعربيه
 وفضل ست شهور فى البيت ويارب ما يتكرر
اينعم كان مش قادر يتكلم بس برضه مزعلنيش:new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> (بس مش هتلاقى احسن):new6:



*يا بخته
:blush2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا  يفرحك دايما
> بس سؤال هنا ماريا
> جوزك بيطلع 7 الصبح ويرجع تلاتة
> عقبال ميتغدى ويريح شوية تكون خمسة جات يطلع ويرجع 2 اتنين بليل
> ...


*
لا إنت ما تعرفش إن فيه زعل بالتليفون ؟؟

دا أغلس أنواع الزعل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> *و السؤال للسيدات أو لﻶ‌نسات : هل وقت النت أثر على حياتك و إلتزاماتك ؟؟
> 
> لا ما اثر على حياتي كوني لساتني مو متزوجه وما بستخدموو الا بوئت الفراغ
> موضووع جميل جدا تحياتي ..



*بررررررررررررررررافو​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

oesi no قال:


> انا هتكلم على مرتين
> اول مرة من الشغل والتانيه هتبقى من البيت
> لان التجربه حصلت فى الشغل وفى البيت
> اول حاجة فى الشغل
> ...


*
أهوه شوفتوا بأة ؟؟

هات بأة المرة التانية​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اسمحيلي لاول مره اختشلف معاكي ياروز**:fun_lol:*
> *لان مفيش اي وجهه مقارنه بين تعب الست في بيتها وتعب الراجل في شغله
> واياً كان شغله
> لان الست مهما عملت في بيتها
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بأه ياواثقه لا ياحبيبتي 
مين اللي بيتعب اكتر يا اختي ؟ تفتكري الرجل 
لا طبعا 
ده شغل البيت هلاك 
انا اعتقد ان الست بترتاح في شغلها بره البيت اكتر من انها تشغتل جوه البيت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> علي حسب الشخص ، لو شخص عنده احساس بالمسئولية مفيش حاجة هتشغله عن اللي ورآه ، يعني مش ممكن واحد مثلا مش هيروح الشغل علشان يتفرج علي التلفزيون ، لكن بقا لو فيه مشكلة او الموضوع قلب لإدمان ، ديه بقا حاجة تاني
> لكن الأشخاص العاديين مفتكرش ، يعني أكيد كل واحد وواحدة عارف هو ورآه ايه وانه مش هيتعمل لو هو معملهوش



*صح على حسب الشخص فعلا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بأه ياواثقه لا ياحبيبتي
> مين اللي بيتعب اكتر يا اختي ؟ تفتكري الرجل
> لا طبعا
> ده شغل البيت هلاك
> انا اعتقد ان الست بترتاح في شغلها بره البيت اكتر من انها تشغتل جوه البيت



*لا هو أنا حأقولك على حتة مهمة أوى 

المسألة مش فى التعب 

نووووووووووووووووووو

المسألة فى الشعور بالمسئولية 

يعنى هو أى مصيبة حتقع على دماغه 

ديه حقيقة ما نقدرش ننكرها​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2015)

موضوع مهم جدا يا ايريني 
انا عن نفسي النت بياخد مني وقت كبير ما انكرش 
بس مش معني كده اني مهمله في بيتي 
يعني في الشغل فاتحه النت طول اليوم ع المنتدي 
اراقب قسم الاشراف بتاعي ولما بروح البيت اعمل شغل البيبت ومافيش مانع كل شويه اعمل update علي كل جديد في المنتدي ولما اخلص كل شغل البيت اقعد ارتاح بأه مع مج الكوفي ع النت مش اقل من اربع ساعات كل ليله 




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بأه ياواثقه لا ياحبيبتي
> مين اللي بيتعب اكتر يا اختي ؟ تفتكري الرجل
> لا طبعا
> ده شغل البيت هلاك
> انا اعتقد ان الست بترتاح في شغلها بره البيت اكتر من انها تشغتل جوه البيت


هلاك ايه ياتموفه
واحنا في عصر
الغساله الاتوماتيك
وغساله الاطباق
والمكنسة الكهربائية
والتيك اوواي
والميكرووييف
ده حتي الممسحة بقت اتوماتيك !!
مش ناقص غير يعملوا جهاز توماتيكي يربي الاطفال بدل البيبي سيتر:new2:

بجد الله يرحم ايااام زمااااااااان
اما كانوا الستات
بيتكفوا عالطيشت ويمرشو الغسيل فوميين
ولا بيطبخوا علي البابور ابو عين واحده ده
وبيمسحوا بالخيشة اللي هي كانت بنطلون جوزها في الاصل:t33:
ولا طبعا ماقوولكيش علي المواعيين وهما بيغسلوها
دي الست من دول كانت بتاخد الحله بالحضن وهي بتغسها

وتقوليلي هلاك :smil13:


​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا يا ايريني
> انا عن نفسي النت بياخد مني وقت كبير ما انكرش
> بس مش معني كده اني مهمله في بيتي
> يعني في الشغل فاتحه النت طول اليوم ع المنتدي
> ...


*
أربع ساااااااااااااااعات فى البيييييييييت 

كتيييييييييييير جدا​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هو أنا حأقولك على حتة مهمة أوى
> 
> المسألة مش فى التعب
> 
> ...



لا مش مسألة مسئوليه 
يعني تفتكري الراجل ها يهمه من اي مصيبه حصلت 
ولا بيهمهم ده ماشاءالله عندهم برود اعصاب ولا جراح بريطاني 
تعرفي حصلت مره واحد قال لمراته انتي ما بتعمليش حاجه طول اليوم قالت له طيب نبدل لمدة اسبوع انا اعمل شغلك وانت تعقد في البيت وتعمل شغلي وفعلا بدلوا ولكن بعد يوم واحد صوت من شغل البيت واعترف انها بتتعب اكتر منه وتاني يوم قام من بدري وراح علي شغله عشان يرتاح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> لا مش مسألة مسئوليه
> يعني تفتكري الراجل ها يهمه من اي مصيبه حصلت
> ولا بيهمهم ده ماشاءالله عندهم برود اعصاب ولا جراح بريطاني
> تعرفي حصلت مره واحد قال لمراته انتي ما بتعمليش حاجه طول اليوم قالت له طيب نبدل لمدة اسبوع انا اعمل شغلك وانت تعقد في البيت وتعمل شغلي وفعلا بدلوا ولكن بعد يوم واحد صوت من شغل البيت واعترف انها بتتعب اكتر منه وتاني يوم قام من بدري وراح علي شغله عشان يرتاح


*
مش كلهم صدقينى 

دا غير إنه ممكن يكون بس مش عارف يتصرف مع العيال (و بالاخص إذا كانوا رُضّع )

بصى أنا مقتنعة إن الحياة الزوجية ديه : إتنين بيكملوا بعض 

ما ينفعش حد فيهم يقول أنا بأتعب أكتر من التانى 

يعنى ما ينفعش نقول للقلب إنت بتتعب أكتر من الرئة

الاتنين شغالين 24 ساعة فى اليوم

لو واحد فيهم جراله حاجة : الجسم كله بيروح فى داهية سودة 

فهمتينى ؟؟

يعنى أنا من الناس اللى بنرفضوا المقارنة بين الراجل و الست :blush2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2015)

*حأستأذنكم بأة أشوف اللى ورايا *​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هلاك ايه ياتموفه
> واحنا في عصر
> الغساله الاتوماتيك
> وغساله الاطباق
> ...



بس تعرفي يالولو ان ايام امهتنا كان عندهم صحه عننا 
ايام ما كان الاكل كله بطبيبعته من غير كيماويات 
لكن للاسف احنا كل اكلنا النهارده بالكيماويات لما عدمت صحتنا 
طيب وانت تفتكري لما تاخدي الغسيل 
وتنشريه دي مش شغلانه متعبه 
ولما تلمي السفره وتاخدي المواعين كلها وتشطفيها الاول قبل ما تحطيها في الغساله دي مش شغلانه متعبه برضه
والمكنسه دي مشكله لما تركيبها وبعدين تفضلي رايحه جايه في كل الشقه لما دراعك يتخدل مش شغلانه متعبه برضه
وغير شغل الاولاد والتنظيف 
لالالالا يالولو بكره تجربي في بيتك وتعرفي اد ايه التعب فعلا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>



هههههههههههههه يا حرام فى حد يقدر ينسى العسل ده
  انا بالنسبة ليا النت معطلنيش ابدا عن واجباتى فى البيت يمكن كان بيجى عليا مرات ومقدرش اتحمل انقطاعه لكن ده مكنش بشكل مرضى ده لانه فعلا انا فى اوقات بكون خلصت كل اللى ورايا وهو المتنفس الوحيد ليا انا بطبعى مش بحب اخرج من البيت كتير ومش ميالة للك الموبيلات والزيارات العائلية فيعنى لو لو مفيش نت هبقا بعمل ايه؟ همسك كتاب وهأعد اقرا وطبعا كل الكتب اللى عندى قريتها قبل كده  لكن النت  عندك المجال مفتوح اقرى فى اى مجال ولأى كاتب النت نعمة كبيرة لكن للاسف لاننا شعب محسود نعمة فمبنعرفش نستغل النعمة دى صح وبنقع فى مشاكل بسببها  لكن معلش مايقع الا الشاطر لازم نتعلم  ونستفيد من النت منجعلهوش سبب لمشكلة وعطلة عن التزامتنا وواجباتنا  والله الموفق المستعان :spor24:


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> بس تعرفي يالولو ان ايام امهتنا كان عندهم صحه عننا
> ايام ما كان الاكل كله بطبيبعته من غير كيماويات
> لكن للاسف احنا كل اكلنا النهارده بالكيماويات لما عدمت صحتنا
> طيب وانت تفتكري لما تاخدي الغسيل
> ...




قوليلها علشان ديه شايفة شغل البيت بمبي بمبي بمبي :t33: أصلا غسالة الاطباق ديه انا مش بقتنع بيها ، لانها مش بتنضف كويس ، أوقات كتيرة بعد ما بطلع الحاجة منها بغسلهم تاني 
وبعدين هو كل الناس في مصر عندها غسالة أطباق 
ده غير أساسا انك تحطي الحاجة فيها عمليه ممله في حد ذاتها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا حرام فى حد يقدر ينسى العسل ده
> انا بالنسبة ليا النت معطلنيش ابدا عن واجباتى فى البيت يمكن كان بيجى عليا مرات ومقدرش اتحمل انقطاعه لكن ده مكنش بشكل مرضى ده لانه فعلا انا فى اوقات بكون خلصت كل اللى ورايا وهو المتنفس الوحيد ليا انا بطبعى مش بحب اخرج من البيت كتير ومش ميالة للك الموبيلات والزيارات العائلية فيعنى لو لو مفيش نت هبقا بعمل ايه؟ همسك كتاب وهأعد اقرا وطبعا كل الكتب اللى عندى قريتها قبل كده  لكن النت  عندك المجال مفتوح اقرى فى اى مجال ولأى كاتب النت نعمة كبيرة لكن للاسف لاننا شعب محسود نعمة فمبنعرفش نستغل النعمة دى صح وبنقع فى مشاكل بسببها  لكن معلش مايقع الا الشاطر لازم نتعلم  ونستفيد من النت منجعلهوش سبب لمشكلة وعطلة عن التزامتنا وواجباتنا  والله الموفق المستعان :spor24:



*طب دا الموضوع دا إتعمل مخصوص عشانك :smil13:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> قوليلها علشان ديه شايفة شغل البيت بمبي بمبي بمبي :t33: أصلا غسالة الاطباق ديه انا مش بقتنع بيها ، لانها مش بتنضف كويس ، أوقات كتيرة بعد ما بطلع الحاجة منها بغسلهم تاني
> وبعدين هو كل الناس في مصر عندها غسالة أطباق
> ده غير أساسا انك تحطي الحاجة فيها عمليه ممله في حد ذاتها



*يعنى إنتى ركزتى على غسالة الاطباق و سيبتى الباقى ؟؟:dntknw:
​*


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب دا الموضوع دا إتعمل مخصوص عشانك :smil13:​*



هههههههههههههه طيب اعمل ايه بس يا ايرينى انتى كنتى فاكرة انى اختفيت بسبب خناقة على النت وده مكنش حاصل بس علفكرة وارد بيحصل مع ستات كتير انا بعرف مهوسات بالنت والفيس تحديدا بالنسبة ليا  معنديش فيس والحمد لله:beee:


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياخراششششششششششششششششي 
العسل ده ها يبوث ياناث


----------

